# Hamburg availability Saturday the 27th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending at hamburg this saturday I will have pre made vivs and dart frogs.

Frogs available:
10 azureus 2-3 months ootw
5 green/bronze 2 months ootw
5 Patricia 2 months ootw
2 reginia 3 months ootw 
3 bicolor (green leg) 3 months ootw
7 reduced pattern yellow backs 3-4 months ootw
3 western bakhuis 3 months ootw
4 bakhuis 4 months ootw 
5 byh 2 months ootw 
3 oyapok 2 months ootw 
4 Iquitos 2 months ootw 
4 tarapotos 3-5 months ootw 
Probable pair green/bronze 11 months ootw 
Sexed pair vanzolini 14 months ootw (calling but no eggs)
2 pairs ole Marie 14-16 months ootw ( gotten eggs but none were good) 

Any questions please PM me or contact me at 443-310-2374 thanks, James


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be vending! Should be a pleasant show - Not too hot, not too crowded. I'm happy to reserve choice stock if there is something you need and don't want to be there at 9.

Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Blue Leg Vents
Giant orange male
3 citronella males
Prob male reticulated auratus

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Bakhuis Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Matecho Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out our new line of dart frog medications.
PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Packed and ready to go. See you in the AM!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Was a very pleasant day in the Hamburg Field House! Good chatting with you all.
Quote of the day:
Mom: "Dart frog first aid kit? What's that for?"
Daughter: "Oh, that's just in case you touch one!"


----------

